# 1911 Racycle Pacemaker Model 160



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's my new found Racycle:


----------



## npence (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice I would love to have one of those someday.


----------



## chitown (Apr 7, 2012)

WOW! Super nice ride. That fork way cool and also big buck$. Congrats.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 7, 2012)

*Very Cool...*

Nice find,How hard is that monster sprocket to crank?


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay! Jackpot! What a sweet Racycle! You even have the rare rear hub and rarer rear Pacemaker gear. Congrats! Can you read  the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket? That front fork is pretty special, be careful if you decide to take it apart there are a couple of very small pins holding it together. Pin striped rims too? Sheesh. Make sure you get a push if you want to ride it, or you'll just fall over.


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 10, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> Yay! Jackpot! What a sweet Racycle! You even have the rare rear hub and rarer rear Pacemaker gear. Congrats! Can you read  the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket? That front fork is pretty special, be careful if you decide to take it apart there are a couple of very small pins holding it together. Pin striped rims too? Sheesh. Make sure you get a push if you want to ride it, or you'll just fall over.




The serial number is 8613.  The bike had 26 inch rims when I purchased it and the guy I bought it from had the wood rims, so I bought them.  Then I changed the rims and laced them into the original hubs.  The tires don't fit very well, but I have riden it, and didn't fall off.  But the back tire keeps popping off.  I need better tires.  Thanks for the info.

Lew and Barb


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Raecycle Pacemaker.  Rarer rear Pacemaker gear.*



vw00794 said:


> Yay! Jackpot! What a sweet Racycle! You even have the rare rear hub and rarer rear Pacemaker gear. Congrats! Can you read  the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket? That front fork is pretty special, be careful if you decide to take it apart there are a couple of very small pins holding it together. Pin striped rims too? Sheesh. Make sure you get a push if you want to ride it, or you'll just fall over.




The serial number is 8613.  The bike had 26 inch rims when I purchased it and the guy I bought it from had the wood rims, so I bought them.  Then I changed the rims and laced them into the original hubs.  The tires don't fit very well, but I have riden it, and didn't fall off.  But the back tire keeps popping off.  I need better tires.  Thanks for the info.

Lew and Barb


----------

